# Mahi 5-15



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

Sharks and flipper infested Pensacola pier, lost 3 mackerel to them so we headed to panama in hopes we could land a fish. We got their at 1 o'clock and from then to dark it was mahi madness. I saw around 50-60 chickens caught and about a 20 pound bull was lost at the gaff. This was at peir park and I heard the other pier did good too. Hopefully we some in October too. Good luck out there. -Corey


----------



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

Not sure why the other picture wouldn't post but we ended up with 9 chickens


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Good post Salty. I admire your persistence and it paid off. Nice chicken???!! I had the same trouble with my post. I think we need to resize the pics we r trying to upload. "Keep a line in the water" FishinDon


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice eats there! Good job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Did a fine job brother....Way to go!


----------

